

Simple & Painless Way To Do Android Database Development - lallouz
http://kitchenhacker.com/post/9586401419/simple-painless-way-to-do-android-database

======
lallouz
Hopefully it will help some other android devs that might have had a similar
problem. I'm happy to get more detail into the code if anyone is interested.

